# Авиация > Литература >  Умер В.Р. Котельников

## Бурундук

Скоропостижно скончался в больнице Владимир Ростиславович Котельников, известный историк авиации.

Автор книг "Отечественные поршневые моторы", "Ленд-лиз", редактор серии  "Авиаколлекция" при журнале "Моделист-Конструктор", автор сотен статей в отечественных и зарубежных журналах.

http://publisher.usdp.ru/authors/273.html

Ему было всего 70 лет. Он был весёлым, жизнелюбивым человеком, и часто подписывал письма "Кот Ельников". Мне очень грустно.

----------


## Fencer

> Скоропостижно скончался в больнице Владимир Ростиславович Котельников, известный историк авиации.
> 
> Автор книг "Отечественные поршневые моторы", "Ленд-лиз", редактор серии  "Авиаколлекция" при журнале "Моделист-Конструктор", автор сотен статей в отечественных и зарубежных журналах.
> 
> Издательство Университета Дмитрия Пожарского - Котельников Владимир Ростиславович
> 
> Ему было всего 70 лет. Он был весёлым, жизнелюбивым человеком, и часто подписывал письма "Кот Ельников". Мне очень грустно.


Печально...

----------


## Василий Гоголев

Очень жаль, невосполнимая потеря для истории отечественной авиации... Искренние соболезнования близким, родным и друзьям Владимира Ростиславовича, крепитесь.

----------


## Pit

Очень жаль. 
Он многое сделал для сохранения Истории Авиации. А его книга про моторы у меня лежит в качестве настольного справочника.
Светлая память...

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Публикуется от имени Василия, и всех нас — авиационных энтузиастов и благодарных читателей.
----------------------------------------------------------------



*Памяти Владимира Котельникова
*
Мы познакомились с ним в 1989-м. Я уже тогда рисовал самолеты, а он намеревался издать книгу «Пикирующий бомбардировщик Пе-2». Ну, книгой это назвать — значит совершенно пренебречь скромностью — так, брошюрка на несколько листиков и на плохонькой бумаге. Но — так начиналось. Потом был журнал «Ас», потом «Мир Авиации», потом «Аэрохобби» (ставший позднее «Авиацией и Временем»). А дальше — не боги горшки обжигают — журналы стали издавать все, кому не лень. И Володя, как автор, почти никому не отказывал. При этом он ещё преподавал свои любимые поршневые двигатели на втором факультете МАИ. А ещё сидел в архивах.

Лёгкий в общении, смешливый, не жадный. Наше дело золотых гор не приносит, и он это понимал.

Не прерывая заседаний в архивах и выдачи многочисленный публикаций (теперь уже и за рубежом), возглавил лучшую, на мой взгляд, серию «Авиаколлекция МК».

Мы много работали вместе (он обращался ко мне, как иллюстратору), и я бранил его «старым пеньком» за непродвинутость в компьютерных делах, он смеялся, но пеньком быть не переставал.

Я ругал его за то, что задание он понял сильно по-своему (а это бывало практически всегда). Опять смеялись, типа он — художник, он так видит. Но! Тексты его всегда — на блистательном, внятном русском языке, требовавшие минимальной редактуры.


И вот 8 августа его не стало.
Теперь не поделиться с ним новостями.
Не поржать над чем-нибудь.
Не получить от него письма с подписью «Кот Ельников».
Жаль, очень жаль.
Но остаются его замечательные книги.

И память.


_Василий Золотов_

----------

